# I'll kill you...



## Chief Hill (Dec 17, 2009)

With my pen.

http://www.tuffwriter.com/

anything for a buck now pens are weapons too.  $130 Usd.  Looks like a Streamline made of aluminum with knurling.
Being a soldier the last thing I think of is that my pen is a weapon (effective one anyway)
Lol. Huh I would personally just use my gun or one of the 3 knives I carry.   
  So who here can make these.  Anyone with a metal lathe?


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 17, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Huh I would personally just use my gun or one of the 3 knives I carry.



I'm with you.  If one of my knife or my 3 guns doesn't do the trick, forget the pen.  I'm going to "get the heck out of Dodge".


----------



## dgscott (Dec 17, 2009)

At my last show three weeks ago, a detective friend pulled one of these out to show me. Tough, weighty, looked impervious to any external force!
Doug


----------



## mredburn (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the .22 caliber pens better.  I see the executive series is sold out.  I dont think I would bother. You would probably need a carry permit for one of these in many states.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> With my pen.
> 
> http://www.tuffwriter.com/
> 
> ...


 

What about on a plane?  You could get a metal pen through security, but not a metal gun or a metal knife.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> What about on a plane?  You could get a metal pen through security, but not a metal gun or a metal knife.



That's a scary thought.  I hope the terrorists are reading this!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a cool pen but I would hate to see one at my prison. Of course most of my inmates could kill with a regular Bic so I guess they don't need one of these, lol.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That's a cool pen but I would hate to see one at my prison. Of course most of my inmates could kill with a regular Bic so I guess they don't need one of these, lol.


 
As could anyone.  Up the nose into the brain or behind the eye into the brain.  Or just go for the jugular, but then you have lots of blood.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

The hardest part is the grip on the pen. Most of them wrap something around the end so that it doesn't slip when it goes in. I am amazed at the number of items that my prison allows the inmates to have. Can make for an exciting day when you find one of their "shanks".


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

Airport security is spotty at best.  I travel quite a bit and there have been a number of times that I've accidently left something in my carry-on bag that gets right through security.  There is a heavy duty phillips head screwdriver that fits on a T handle that gets through every time.  This thing would be a weapon in the hands of a little old lady.  I've even had security people pick it up to move it in the bag so that they can "sniff" some electronic equipment.  I also left 3-4 pounds of heavy-duty 2 inch nails in my bag and traveled for almost two months with it.  I finally discovered it and removed it from my bag and when I mentioned it to the TSA person, his comment was "Well sir, there's no law against carrying fasteners."  The fact that these nails would have hidden a small to medium sized hand gun or explosive never entered his mind.  So, the liklihood that one of these pens would be flagged as a dangerous weapon is not really very good.  Enjoy your holiday travels!!!


Jim Smith


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 17, 2009)

I would only use this to kill my Penemy :biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

TheRealSmith said:


> I would only use this to kill my Penemy :biggrin:


 
*Rim Shot*  "Thank you!  He'll be here all week! Don't forget to tip your waitresses!"


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 17, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> *Rim Shot*  "Thank you!  He'll be here all week! Don't forget to tip your waitresses!"



Don't forget to tip your bar tender either!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks pretty cool, but honestly it would be used once and dumped. A slimline in basic maple will do just about the same thing, it is amazing what can be used as a weapon in the right hands.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 17, 2009)

So... "the pen is mightier than the sword" if you don't have room to swing the sword that is...


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my aluminum Pentels would be just fine.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 17, 2009)

"Get your hands in the air where I can see them!  
Don't make me write out your death certificate!"


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 17, 2009)

You know when I saw the title of this thread I thought it was gonna be about the dead terrorist... "Quiet! I keeel you!"


----------



## Mac (Dec 17, 2009)

benchmade makes then too.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 17, 2009)

I file court documents in many counties in Ohio. I have never been allowed to carry in my less than two-inch Swiss Army Knife. My cigar pen is always allowed in. Seems to me that a cigar pen could do much more damage than a 1.25" blade.


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 18, 2009)

Much cheaper, and not as obviously tacticool:
http://www.amazon.com/Zebra-29411-F-701-Point-Textured/dp/B001HB4NQ8


----------



## RAdams (Dec 18, 2009)

It's not a pen but in today's world, it is worth a mention! Almost as cheap, but even cooler! Especially for a woman travelling or walking back and forth to the car in a parking lot, or whatever. 

http://www.knivesplus.com/coldsteelknifecs-92hc.html


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 18, 2009)

KD5NRH said:


> Much cheaper, and not as obviously tacticool:


 
Or from right here at IAP.

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=25543&postcount=1

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=20070&postcount=1


----------



## TowMater (Dec 18, 2009)

Wouldn't you achieve better penetration with a fountain pen nib????


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 18, 2009)

TowMater said:


> Wouldn't you achieve better penetration with a fountain pen nib????


 
I don't think a fountain pen nib would stand up to cartilage or muscle much due to the inherent flex in it. The conical tube shape of a regular pen nib has much more strength due to design.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 18, 2009)

Anything semi sharp/blunt will work. 
The point of me posting this is really to say simply that its a Gimmik to sell a product. 
  Really anything you use on a daily basis can be used as a weapon. Smash someone in the face with a stapler WHAM its a weapon. Put a coffee mug into your sock WHAM wack someone in the face with it and its a weapon.  Take your cheap pine wood slimline and jab in into someones neck and look what you have.  The same thing in essence for your defence but only cost you about 2 bucks.....
  I just laugh when a common object thats used daily is marketed and sold as a weapon or a tool of self defence.   Whats next your wristwatch as a defence weapon as well? 
 Everyone here has basically mentioned the same thing. National security issues with stuff like this.  Airports, Prisons, people on the streets.  Its funny but you dont see this stuff made in Canada. Its like some "nervous"  end of the world people want to arm themselves to the T. Everything that they carry should be able to inflict pain, injury etc.....    
Trust me I LOVE GUNS,,,, WEAPONS ETC... But gimme a break with all this crap...  My wallet has a razor built in it, my pen is made for stabbing , my watch has blinding lazers, my lighter is a tazer, my swiss army knife has a M-72 rocket launcher.  
I have seen all kinds of silly stuff being made at knife and gun shows


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 18, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Lol. Huh I would personally just use my gun or one of the 3 knives I carry.



So!  I guess you are one of those guys who always brings a gun to a pen fight??   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 18, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Anything semi sharp/blunt will work.
> The point of me posting this is really to say simply that its a Gimmik to sell a product.
> Really anything you use on a daily basis can be used as a weapon. Smash someone in the face with a stapler WHAM its a weapon. Put a coffee mug into your sock WHAM wack someone in the face with it and its a weapon. Take your cheap pine wood slimline and jab in into someones neck and look what you have. The same thing in essence for your defence but only cost you about 2 bucks.....
> I just laugh when a common object thats used daily is marketed and sold as a weapon or a tool of self defence. Whats next your wristwatch as a defence weapon as well?
> ...


 
I'm of the opposite opinion.  I don't like guns and would rather carry what you call a "gimmick".  I saw a slick ceramic "letter opener" at a gun show that I would love to carry daily.  Lightweight, never needs sharpening, and absolutely leathal in the right hands. It was out of my price range, but I'd love to have it.  

I have thought about offering a version of a tactical pen here locally to the people from the local airforce base and the sheriff's office down the hall. 

There are other benefits besides just being able to kill with it.  With a fisher pressurized refill, the pen can be marketed for the sheriff being able to write a ticket in the rain, or a sniper sketching a range card in the rain.

If you make it out of delrin you can market it as extreme temperature durable. 

It has a lot of marketable aspects to as a tactical pen in my opinion, and I've always liked the idea


----------



## RAdams (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the idea of a "tactical" pen is silly really. ESPECIALLY any pen that is seperated by pulling the top half from the bottom half. In prison, when someone gets "shanked", they are usually stabbed repeatedly. For maximum results, you need to stab the person and at the very least, remove the weapon from the wound. If you stab someone with a slimline or euro, you will no doubt lose half your pen in the wound. Now you have a ticked off assailant with half of your wapon sealing the wound in his neck. 

I don't carry so much as a pocket knife. I have knives, and guns, and a slingshot, and other various "goodies", But i am of the thinking that everything within my reach is a weapon in waiting. "I'll Kill ya with a poker chip!"


P.S. I just thought of a cool "Tactical" ink pen that would be good... A closed end pen, that the back half is the weapon. Actually remove it from the pen and hold it in your hand. You could sharpen the closed end to a much more stab friendly shape and add some length. Some ridges near the center band to serve as a handle when removed. You could even bring it to a nice point, and put a thin spot behind the point, so you stick it in, and break it off. If yu do it right, the break would be a new point and you could keep stabbing with it!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

Odd, I only use my pens for writing.  Guess I should have read more of the James Bond series of books.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 18, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Odd, I only use my pens for writing. Guess I should have read more of the James Bond series of books.


 

I dunno..in your line of work, I'd think the dental pick is most definitely mighter than the sword.  :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by wdcav1952  
Odd, I only use my pens for writing. Guess I should have read more of the James Bond series of books. 




jleiwig said:


> I dunno..in your line of work, I'd think the dental pick is most definitely mighter than the sword.  :biggrin:




OMG, Justin, I may have wet myself when I read this!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 18, 2009)

> OMG, Justin, I may have wet myself when I read this




I hear that happens a lot to old people. Hopefully you weren't wearing the pink uni when you did.:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Careful, Rob .. he'll ask you "Is it safe?"


----------



## Grizz (Dec 18, 2009)

What a gimmick.  With the moves that dude just made, damage can be done with almost any pen.  Especially any hand made pens.  Some of the 'bic's' might fail.


----------

